# Union County hunting land



## ripper (Oct 13, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on some places to try around Blairsville for rifle/archery season.  I have bought and remodeled a small hunting cabin around the dam end of lake Nottley.  We have been hunting on some federal land around the dam.  Found some good sign, but seems to be alot of people hunting the area.  Anyone have any suggestions or private land available?  I will probably only get out a few times this year.  Expecting our first baby in early november.  I grew up in rural PA and could hunt walking out any direction from our house.  I would love to find some land I could focus on and get to know.  I found some good places on public land and then find a guy 100 yds away with his flashlight when I head in.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## whitworth (Oct 17, 2005)

*Chattahoochee National Forest Map*

I'd recommend getting a Chattahoochee national forest map.   

Off route 60, there's the Blue Ridge WMA and Cooper's Creek WMA.  Off U.S. 76, there is Rich Mountain WMA. 
There is national forest land north of these WMA's that is outside the WMA's and available for the hunting season.
There is NF land east of Nottely Lake and Blairsville.

I've only hunted Blue Ridge, years ago, so I lack current information. 
I'd attempt to get info from the NF service on land timbered in recent years, as it would attract more deer, than the "wall to wall" forest.   

If you hunted the big PA gamelands, you'll know the value of a good topo map and a compass.


----------



## Gator1679 (Oct 24, 2005)

Lived up there for 10 years, but there was a reason me and my buddies made the 3 hour trip everyweekend to Greene County. Actually though did kill a few bucks on private land north east of the Dam out John Smith Road. And there is some Forest Service land out there that rarely got hunted. If you get the map like whitworth said there are a few isolated pieces of land you can hunt off the beaten path. Best advice is to drive south where it is flat and the deer are plentiful!


----------

